# travelling to Germany and other places



## sanjothi (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi, 

I am posting behalf of my friend, he is an British passport holder and he is planning to go to Germany for 2 months on tour and then planning to visit other European countries. Does he need to show accommodation plans for all 2 months in Germany ? or he can just get into Germany and find some thing there ? , it seems he spoken with one friend from where this doubt started. Any expert's suggestions? 

Thanks for your time in advance. 

Regards,
SJ


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If he travels on a \British passport then he doesn not have to give an address.


----------



## sanjothi (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for your quick reply. Have a great day. 

Cheers


----------

